# overfeeding



## mtgl (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi 

I have a one year old Yorkie Russell, she has a bit unwell the last few days with lip smacking, gulping and throat spasms. Generally in her self she has been find but about 20 minutes after food you can hear her belly bubbly and she swallows hard etc. 

In my investigation to what could cause this problem I realised I have been feeding twice the recommended dose of dog food. From this I am wondering if she has been bloated and caused the effects. 

I gave her half the amount of food this morning and a few bubbles but she seems much better for it. Can anyone else advise? 

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## danielba73 (Sep 12, 2013)

see how she is doing with half dose and if that doesn't help i'd take her to the vet, just in case.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

If you have observed any abnormalities, better approach a vet.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Even the recommended amount on the dog food bag is often too much, unless you have an extremely active dog. For the average pet, I'd feed a little less than the recommended amount. For example, for my 13 lb. westie mix, I'm supposed to feed 2/3-1 cup daily. She gets too heavy if fed more than 1/2 cup daily - every dog is different, depending on age and activity level. My 15 pound terrier mix eats just under a cup per day, which is a lot more food than my other dog for his size. Also, if you're feeding once a day, I'd try dividing up the total amount into two feedings, a.m. and p.m. This way, there's not too much food in the stomach at one time. 

Definitely take the dog to your vet if these symptoms continue after a reduction in amount fed and change in feeding schedule - they're signs of pain.


----------

